# Dana's huge announcement, Randy returns OFFICIAL



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

http://www.mmafrenzy.com/2008/09/02/ufc-media-conference-call-live-coverage/

Randy and Lesnar Sat novemer 15!!!!

Im editing as more is said, Im listening at 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/mma-frenzy

Fedor fight not guaranteed but if Fedor becomess available Dana wants it.

Lesnar/Couture
5 round title fight.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

so randy is still champ then....?? what happens to Nog?


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow what a surprise lol, is that all, no mention of the belt or anything


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

So is he still Champ or did he forfit the title? and this is terrible news i think its a bad match up. 

If Randy looses that makes the Fedor fight never happening..
If Brock looses that just makes him 1-2 and not a good thing to do..


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I just realized they posted that a few minutes ago, so maybe they are not done....I hope


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> Wow what a surprise lol, is that all, no mention of the belt or anything


The conference is still happening...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

5 round title fight, Nog/Mir for interim then champ vs champ


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Randy and UFC have no more legal issues.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Good, glad to see they are answering the important questions


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Looks like Lesnar vs. Nog to bring the title together.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

The winner of Couture/Lesnar and the winner of Nog/Mir will fight for the Title..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Randy feels the UFC is working diligently to make the Fedor fight happen, UFC is open to working with another promoion (M-1?)


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I really don't like Couture coming back and giving Lesnar a title shot while Nogueira has to go through Mir. But wow, the UFC is going to make bring in some sick levels of dough in ppv

I love Randy as a fighter, but clearly this was about the dough and he's probably tired of not fighting. It would be retarded Lesnar/Mir 2 came about after all this


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah thats kinda stupid. It will be even worse if its Lesnar vs Mir again lol. He just beat him and he might have to fight him again so soon


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Reason for Lesnar fight is he looked great in Herring fight, little fan interest in Lesnar/Kongo, Dana feels Lesnar/Couture will break records and feels Title situation is like a tournament.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Which is something he said he would never do lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Lesnar is being really repectful said he is honored to fight Randy.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow, talk about a slap in the face to Nogueira.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I am conflicted about this as there is no way Lesnar deserves the shot at the title but I can really see him beating Randy to get the unification match. At least Nog can be relied on to prevent him becoming the champion just yet.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dana White, Randy and Lesnar really sugar coat the fact that this is all about green. I think Nogueira might gut Mir in the octagon now


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

This is going to be a huge payday for UFC.. The PPV buys will be through the roof.

I can see Randy beating Brock than facing Big Nog and winning then Fedor and Winning.. going down as the greatest ever..


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Lesnar/Couture
> 5 round title fight.


So a 1-1 record in the UFC(and only three pro fights overall) is enough to warrant a title shot these days? Great.

I know the HW division has seen better days, but this is nothing more than a ratings grab. Disgraceful.

Randy should have had to forfeit the title before coming back. Or, at least, face Nog for the unified belt right off the bat. We can thank TUF 8(in part) for screwing that one up.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Wow, talk about a slap in the face to Nogueira.


Atleast he is still considered a champion and will get an automatic shot to be the real champion if he beats Mir. They could have just said they were fighting for #1 contender


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Randy is weighing in at about 224-225 will walk into cage the same.
Randy feels he is technially secure enough to deal with Lesnars size now that he is a little older.

Randy feels his legacy is complete and doesnt need the Fedor fight, ALOT of talk about Fedor on this call possibly more then Lesnar.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

They don't really have anyone else left to fight, Gonzaga doesn't deserve a shot i think Couture vs Werdum would have been a better fit..

Lesnar could have faced Gonzaga.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> I am conflicted about this as there is no way Lesnar deserves the shot at the title but I can really see him beating Randy to get the unification match. At least Nog can be relied on to prevent him becoming the champion just yet.


 Dana said the winner of Couture/Lesnar will be recognized as the UFC Heavyweight Champion but since Mir/Nog TUF is already taping(ed) it will still be an interim title fight,


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't like this but it will make the UFC a lot of money.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

NCC said:


> They don't really have anyone else left to fight, Gonzaga doesn't deserve a shot i think Couture vs Werdum would have been a better fit..
> 
> Lesnar could have faced Gonzaga.


There's a damn good chance Gonzaga beats Lesnar, Randy is 45 and Lesnar is at the pinacle of hype. Huge hype/gravy train is leaving the station.

I don't care anymore as Long as Nogueira gets the respect he deserves in the title picture after he beats Mir. 

A 2-1 ex pro wrestler fighting for the sport's heavyweight championship does not look good. Especially against somebody like Randy Couture


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

> he’s “fighting because he loves to fight” and he wants to take top heavyweight ranking away from Emelianenko.


Now that's awesome.. Randy will be the Number one Ranked Fighter..

Lesnar will fall to Randy . Randy is just too damn good since his return.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

He says no cross promotion..... Will try and sign Fedor.

Most u'll get is a one fight deal Dana..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dana still feels the UFC HW division is the best in the world.

As far as cross promotion Dana feels Affliction and M-1 will go under so he is just waiting for them to go under then Fedor will no longer be under contract, Feels Affliction will be done by January.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

NCC said:


> This is going to be a huge payday for UFC.. The PPV buys will be through the roof.
> 
> I can see Randy beating Brock than facing Big Nog and winning then Fedor and Winning.. going down as the greatest ever..


That would be a dream come true for me!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I just love this.. 

Randy Beats Lesnar Than beats Big Nog than fights Fedor and win or loose he still goes down the best..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

As far as Nog being left out, Feels Nog will be thrilled that Randy is back so that he gets an opporunity to prove he is the real champ.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

It's all about the money people. Randy saw big dollar signs in a Brock fight, and that's why he's back. UFC won't get Fedor.


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

This is going to be an exciting fight! The hype for this fight is going to be insane


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

So, did Couture think Affliction wouldn't be around much longer, that he couldn't beat Zuffa in court, or both? Or was $ more important than Fedor?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I dunno guys i still think Randy is in the zone. See he has been training all this time for one man FEDOR. And he might be a little rust by Fight time cause Lesnar is a totally different fighter, But i still have all the faith in Randy and see Him Beating Lesnar and moving one step closed to The Greatest


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Why don't they ever video strem theese things so wanna watch instead of listen.....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Randy doesnt now ever ever meant to disrespect Nog, Randy is kinda taking the "path of least resistance". Dana feels that Nog/Mir, Lesnar/Couture makes the supposedly lackluster HW division look pretty damn good.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Brock Lesner gets a title shot for getting submitted by Frank Mir and winning a 3 round decision over Heath Herring. That's bullshit! UFC HW division is a joke!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dana feels the UFC has some very exciting prospects in the HW division and thinks that are alot of great fights to be had over the next year. (I agree)


----------



## silent_nick (Feb 3, 2008)

WERDUM is the one getting screwed here. I thought he was promised the next shot after beating Gonzaga back in like January. Instead they gave him Vera, who he (controversially, i'll totally admit) beat, with the promise of the Nog/Mir winner, a fight that wasn't happening for another 7 months anyway. Now this. Shit, Randy/Brock vs. Nog/Mir won't even happen until April 2009 at the earliest, which means Werdum won't get his shot until July 2009 at the earliest, over a year after he was promised one...

And if Affliction goes under and Arlovski comes back, he'll probably have an "automatic title shot" clause in his contract as well...


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

wow talk about most undeserving title shot but it will make them a lot of money and should be interesting


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> Brock Lesner gets a title shot for getting submitted by Frank Mir and winning a 3 round decision over Heath Herring. That's bullshit! UFC HW division is a joke!


Once again, the UFC chooses money over morality. Dana White shits on a bunch of organization, Randy sees dollar signs and comes running, and Nog and Werdum get raw deals.

Whats new in MMA today?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dana White says Affliction is losing money like mad and in todays economy nobody wants to invest or fund anything,Affliction is losing a pile and thats alot of T-Shirts,


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Once again, the UFC chooses money over morality. Dana White shits on a bunch of organization, Randy sees dollar signs and comes running, and Nog and Werdum get raw deals.
> 
> Whats new in MMA today?



True!! Either way this is going to be a massive Fight and i can't wait to see how it unfolds.


----------



## JeremiahJ (Feb 15, 2007)

yay the audio is turned back up...it was quiet as hell for awhile.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Here:

Couture get's outclassed and outmuscled in the wrestling department, but Joe Rogan makes it look like Randy's striking is winning him the fight.

Meanwhile, Nog and Mir have a serious ground battle and Nog outworks and outstrikes Mir and more than likely meets a rather undeserving Lesnar/Couture.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

JeremiahJ said:


> yay the audio is turned back up...it was quiet as hell for awhile.


 I've been listening since it was elevator music and have had no silence.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Once again, the UFC chooses money over morality. Dana White shits on a bunch of organization, Randy sees dollar signs and comes running, and Nog and Werdum get raw deals.
> 
> Whats new in MMA today?


It's all about money in fighting. Why have the same guys been on the top in K1 for the past 10+ years? Boxing as we all know is full of excess titles and older fighters always getting paydays against younger fighters on the way up. Look right now at Hopkins/Pavlik being made offical and something pointless like PacMan/Oscar

Happens in all pro sports really. Don't think the NFL doesn't want to do Dallas/New England for the superbowl or the NBA having the Lakers or Knicks up there. 

"Who gives a shit about Fedor. I don't give a damn about ******* Fedor" - Brock Lesnar


----------



## kenkoy (Jul 1, 2008)

man i thought they were gonna build up lesnar more. but i guess they think lesnar/couture could potentially have a ppv buy of the likes of lidell/couture

i'm honestly not impressed by lesnar. i think he got lucky with herring fight and landing that big punch. without that big punch i though herring could've won a decision. anyways, i just hope couture doesnt lose to him, lol. that will kinda throw a big wrench on couture's legacy.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Herring trained really hard to prove Lesnar didnt deserve in the UFC , Heath was pissed he had to fight that fake wrestler. - D.W.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Here:
> 
> Couture get's outclassed and outmuscled in the wrestling department, but Joe Rogan makes it look like Randy's striking is winning him the fight.
> 
> Meanwhile, Nog and Mir have a serious ground battle and Nog outworks and outstrikes Mir and more than likely meets a rather undeserving Lesnar/Couture.


How can you say that Lesnar will out wrestle Randy?? he may be bigger but Randy is no pushover..


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Once again, the UFC chooses money over morality. Dana White shits on a bunch of organization, Randy sees dollar signs and comes running, and Nog and Werdum get raw deals.
> 
> Whats new in MMA today?


I know! It still boils my balls though. This may sound morbid but I'm actually hoping Brock suffers from a sprained ankle or something. That way he is forced to pull out of the fight and they'll give Werdum the shot.

But then again they'll just postpone the fight and Werdum and Nog would have to wait longer. Damn it!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Lesnar doesnt give a shit about Fedor!!!! He is pissed at everyone and is talking shit to the reporters, this is about Couture/Lesnar!!! F*** is Lesnar giving it to them.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Brock says who gives a shit about Fedor and is getting pissed at reporters!!!

Brave man to say that after 3 MMA fights though, Fedor would sub Brock so fast....


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

kenkoy said:


> man i thought they were gonna build up lesnar more. but i guess they think lesnar/couture could potentially have a ppv buy of the likes of lidell/couture
> 
> i'm honestly not impressed by lesnar. i think he got lucky with herring fight and landing that big punch. without that big punch i though herring could've won a decision. anyways, i just hope couture doesnt lose to him, lol. that will kinda throw a big wrench on couture's legacy.


Lesnar def did not get lucky. He was overpowering Herring the whole match. This next match real be the real test for Brock.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC countdown for Lesnar/Couture will be a 3 or 4 parter.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

kenkoy said:


> man i thought they were gonna build up lesnar more. but i guess they think lesnar/couture could potentially have a ppv buy of the likes of lidell/couture
> 
> *i'm honestly not impressed by lesnar. i think he got lucky with herring fight and landing that big punch. without that big punch i though herring could've won a decision.* anyways, i just hope couture doesnt lose to him, lol. that will kinda throw a big wrench on couture's legacy.


 1. What was lucky about it?

2. What did Herring do in the fight that would have given him the decision if not for that pesky punch from Lesnar?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Lesnar will F-5 your first born if you mention Fedor again


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

**JB** said:


> Brock says who gives a shit about Fedor, who fuckin gives a shit!!!
> 
> Brave man to say that after 3 MMA fights....


No man you misunderstand this whole press conferance has been about Fedor and Lesnar has been completly ignored, just everyone asking Dana and Randy about Fedor, one reporter asked Lesnar about Fedor and he just tied into him.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

We will see just how good Brock is when he faces Randy.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Someone asked about Werdum, Dana says he is in the mix and he adds to the excitement in the HW division.

If Randy didnt come back Lesnar wouldnt be so close to a title fight.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

A win over Couture would cement Lesnar as a legit heavyweight in mma. But Randy in my opinion has more ways to lose than a Werdum or Nogueira. He's been ko'd by smaller men than Brock and he's proved to be well out of his comfort zone on his back.

I really don't like RAndy against a wrestler with at least 60 pounds on him. LOL @ everybody asking Randy about fighting Nogueira and Emielienko


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see this fight. Dana so has a plan with a match up like this...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

"Who cares if he broke Tim Sylvia's arm?!"

I like Lesnar, and kind of want him to beat Couture, but the kid needs to learn some respect and know exactly where he stands in the HW foodchain.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man Lesnar is getting shit on first Fedor and now they are asking Randy about Mir and Nog and how he feels he matches up with them., Randy is attending Saturdays fight with Dana.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC is expecting 1 million to 1.5 million buys for Lesnar/Couture.

Randy signed a new 5 fight deal.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dana is not interested in a one fight deal with Fedor.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

What if Couture loses? Is he really gonna continue his 5-fight deal? Is he really going to accept the possibility of slipping into mediocerity?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Will he be back commentating? 
I miss that more than him fighting. lol


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Honestly, I'm excited to see these fights but I think its completely fucked how some fighters are treated in comparison to others. For all the shit Randy talks about how the UFC treats its fighters, he sure doesn't seem to have a problem taking a year off from defending his belt and dishonoring his contract only to come back and defend it in a huge money fight against a 2-1 competitor.

That aside, I'm actually a huge Randy fan and am hoping he can get past Lesnar's size and hopefully put him in his place.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> What if Couture loses? Is he really gonna continue his 5-fight deal? Is he really going to accept the possibility of slipping into mediocerity?


I dun think he will lose Plazz. Randy is just too damn good since he came out of retirement and remember size doesn't always mean everything Randy vs Big Tim, Fedor vs Choi, Mir vs Lesnar. Royce vs Kimo.


----------



## headxsmasher (Apr 23, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Dana is not interested in a one fight deal with Fedor.


Well if Dana isnt interested in a one fight deal he better pull the hamster out of his ass and compromise with Fedor.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Now Dana and Lesnar are both pissed that everyone is talking Couture/Fedor and the reporters are practically egging Brock on at this point, Lesnar keeps saying Lesnar/Couture is happening while Fedor/Randy may never happen and Brock is on the phone not Fedor, Dana says Fedor is irrelevant.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Man that's interesting. It's like Randy vs Tito (old school vs new school) all over again except this time he's staring down a behemoth! Should have been Mark Coleman. But we all know Coleman poses no real threat. Very curious to see what type of game plan Randy will bring to the table.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Brock Lesnar fighting for the Title? This is just fu*king stupid. What the hell?!?!?!?!?! There is now possible way you could argue that he deserves to fight for the title.

You had better win Randy, because if you let Brock Fu*king Lesnar become HW champ, I'm done with you.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

NCC said:


> I dun think he will lose Plazz. Randy is just too damn good since he came out of retirement and remember size doesn't always mean everything Randy vs Big Tim, Fedor vs Choi, Mir vs Lesnar. Royce vs Kimo.


The only way for Couture to win is to outsmart him, because if it turns into a straight up wrestling match, hes screwed.

And of all the people you stated, Lesnar is the best physically suited to beat his opponant, but he's too green and will more than likely get outsmarted.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Two different wrestlers. In lamest terms, Lesnar will go for Couture legs and waist while Randy will work the clinch. So it's hard to gague who is the better wrestler in a mma fight. Lesnar has that national title, but Randy's been doing this shit for 30+ years before mma.

I'd rank Randy is the better boxer technically but I don't like his chances if he gets some bombs from a man 60-70 pounds heavier than him

From what I've herd it is a 3 fight deal outlined as follows (assuming Randy runs the table) Lesnar, Nogueira/Mir, Emeilienko


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Brock Lesnar fighting for the Title? This is just fu*king stupid. What the hell?!?!?!?!?! There is now possible way you could argue that he deserves to fight for the title.
> 
> You had better win Randy, because if you let Brock Fu*king Lesnar become HW champ, I'm done with you.


Umm but he was WWE champ :confused02:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy smokes, this is crazy! I hope Brock Lesnar beats Randy Couture so we can see Lesnar vs Nog!


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

randy's return to the ufc is such unbelievable news! i really couldn't be happier after reading this today. i realize that their are some complications with who should fight whom for what, and these are legitimate concerns. it cannot be argued that lesnar deserves a title shot in any way in my opinion. at the same time, i think that the HW division has been so chaotic in the past year or so that i don't want to get bogged down in those details at this time.

what is really important to me today is that the hatchet has been buried, and the legend that is randy couture is returning to the octagon and hopefully his commentating. i swear it took me months to get over his leaving, i was really in the dumps about that. couture versus lesnar is an interesting match-up. it isn't the one i wanted to see, and he will have his hands full, but i have no doubt that randy will gameplan effectively and collect the win. i don't think brock is ready for randy experience wise at this time. as far as fedor goes, good luck on that dana sincerely, thanks for trying, i have got to look at today's events as a good sign in that regard.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Two different wrestlers. In lamest terms, Lesnar will go for Couture legs and waist while Randy will work the clinch
> 
> From what I've herd it is a 3 fight deal outlined as follows (assuming Randy runs the table) Lesnar, Nogueira/Mir, Emeilienko


Its a new 5 fight Contract


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Im happy that Couture is back but Lesnar doesnt deserve this title shot. 1-1 in the ufc and they think this warrants a shot at the title? This is bullshit TBH. He is jumping the queue and guys like Werdum should be fighting Couture.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

One reporter joked that they have talked about Fedor now they can talk about Kimbo.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Its a new 5 fight Contract


 Another contract dispute already? 


> *5:02pm ET* — Couture says deal is a new, three-fight contract replacing the previous contract which had two bouts remaining.


http://www.mmafrenzy.com/2008/09/02/ufc-media-conference-call-live-coverage/


----------



## McGrath (May 20, 2008)

WOW, IMO this will be the biggest PPV in UFC History.
Brock is being pushed in at the bloody Deep end But Lets hope he wins for his and UFC sake, For me Randy not had a fight for near 12 months so he will be rusty, Im all for Brock.
Will this be a audio Download? Or available to download?


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

This is lame.. I didnt read all the posts, im sure Im not the only one that thinks brock getting a title shot is stupid.

Not happy at all.. I hate brock.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Great for the UFC, if they make more money then it will lead to more main stream action and international acceptance!

But I'm going with Anderson Silva here: Big Nog will be the "HW division party pooper" and defeat Mir, Lesnar/Couture and perhaps Werdum if he gets the next shot. Him vs. Fedor 3 is the fight I'd REALLY like to see.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

whoooh,,, fuken powerful news


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Dumbest thing I've heard.

The UFC HW title becomes a joke now.

This is the problem with having promotional titles.

Say all you want about the risk of having ABC orgs like WAMMA but they are going to at least give title shots to those who deserve it.

Brock vs Couture is a great match up for PPV buys but giving a guy who has 1 good win a title shot is the most disrespectful thing to the sport I've ever seen.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Nog would tool both of them so why do you people care if Lesnar isn't deserving? Randy ducked and dispresected Nog and this is how he retaliates, by fighting Lesnar.

Of course Brock didn't earn a title shot, but in this day in age in the UFC heavyweight division, what consistutes as earning a title shot in the heavyweight divison? Werdum/Mir are the ONLY top heavyweights in the UFC now with back to back wins so anyone BESIDES them wouldn't be "deserving", and hell some people are even saying Mir doesn't deserve a title shot. I don't know what else you ******* people want but the heavyweight division is a MESS right now and there's nothing anyone can do about it. And no, Cain Velesquez is not a top heavyweight, yet. That being said if he got a title shot people would say he's undeserving too.

Randy wins, whatever, he gets tooled by Nog, if Randy fights him. Lesnar wins, he gets tooled by Nog and Nog becomes the undisputed UFC champion, Randy vs. Lesnar isn't denying the inevitable.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> Atleast he is still considered a champion and will get an automatic shot to be the real champion if he beats Mir. They could have just said they were fighting for #1 contender


Yeah, but even then why should Lesnar get a shot before Nog? He is 1-1 in the UFC. Nogueira should get the first crack at Randy, but once again, marketing and revenue beats out rightful match-making.


----------



## bugsy_0088 (Jun 3, 2007)

this is the dumbest thing i have ever heard. first off randy should not be champ due to in activity so i think Nog if the offical champ. And Lesnar gets a title shot after winning one fight, this is just a huge cash grab


----------



## McGrath (May 20, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> Yeah, but even then why should Lesnar get a shot before Nog? He is 1-1 in the UFC. Nogueira should get the first crack at Randy, but once again, marketing and revenue beats out rightful match-making.


What a silly thing to say!!!! UFC is a business and that’s why this match is first, I agree Nog should be inline and he is. Nog vs Mir will be good as Nog will batter Mir, and Brock vs Nog will be very close, as for Randy vs Brock I cant see Brock losing.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Nog would tool both of them so why do you people care if Lesnar isn't deserving? Randy ducked and dispresected Nog and this is how he retaliates, by fighting Lesnar.
> 
> Randy wins, whatever, he gets tooled by Nog, if Randy fights him. Lesnar wins, he gets tooled by Nog and Nog becomes the undisputed UFC champion, Randy vs. Lesnar isn't denying the inevitable.


I quite agree good sir! Nog is the real winner cuz he could sub either of those guys in his sleep and is gonna walkthrough Mir. This whole situation is very good for the HW division cuz it removes that tainted "interim" belt from the mix, gets there biggest draw a huge fight and most likely will have him as a shortlived champion, gets revenge on Randy, and finally Nog will get the respect he deserves. Like others have said the real person screwed over here is Fabulous Fabricio but he will prolly end up fighting Nog late next year so all is not lost for him.

Damn come next year the HW division wont be to bad with those five fighters in, plus a confident Crocop, and the possibility of more defectors. Heavyweight might overtake MW and move into fourth best division lol


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

I'm happy that Randy's back, but nothing short of infuriated about Lesnar's undeserving title shot. I mean, I don't really have anything against the guy, but this is downright disrespectful to fighters and fans alike. 

I'm so pissed that I actually have a slight headache. And yes, I know that I shouldn't care that much.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

McGrath said:


> What a silly thing to say!!!! UFC is a business and that’s why this match is first, I agree Nog should be inline and he is. Nog vs Mir will be good as Nog will batter Mir, and Brock vs Nog will be very close, as for Randy vs Brock I cant see Brock losing.


Just because it's a business doesn't mean it shouldn't try to maintain a credible image. Giving Lesnar a title shot is an insult to Werdum and Nogueira. How can you give Lesnar a title shot before the INTERIM champion? That's not how it works, pal.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

plazzman said:


> The only way for Couture to win is to outsmart him, because if it turns into a straight up wrestling match, hes screwed.
> 
> And of all the people you stated, Lesnar is the best physically suited to beat his opponant, but he's too green and will more than likely get outsmarted.


Matt Hughes would disagree as he claims to of had Lesnar in a rear nacked choke within a few minutes of grappling with him even with the size factor and strength being their. 

The only thing that worries me is the initial attack of Lesnars because he likes to fly in like a bat out of hell in the beginning. But i think Randy is to smart and talented to get caught up in that anyways.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Nog would tool both of them so why do you people care if Lesnar isn't deserving? Randy ducked and dispresected Nog and this is how he retaliates, by fighting Lesnar.
> 
> Of course Brock didn't earn a title shot, but in this day in age in the UFC heavyweight division, what consistutes as earning a title shot in the heavyweight divison? Werdum/Mir are the ONLY top heavyweights in the UFC now with back to back wins so anyone BESIDES them wouldn't be "deserving", and hell some people are even saying Mir doesn't deserve a title shot. I don't know what else you ******* people want but the heavyweight division is a MESS right now and there's nothing anyone can do about it. And no, Cain Velesquez is not a top heavyweight, yet. That being said if he got a title shot people would say he's undeserving too.
> 
> Randy wins, whatever, he gets tooled by Nog, if Randy fights him. Lesnar wins, he gets tooled by Nog and Nog becomes the undisputed UFC champion, Randy vs. Lesnar isn't denying the inevitable.


The guy has won 2 MMA fights.

Werdum is the clear #1 contender he beat 2 guys who are better then the guy Lesnar beat.

Velasquez beat 2 guys one of them is actually real tough and Cain walked through him.

No one is debating that business wise this makes sense however don't tell me that the UFC is about the best fighting the best and then have Brock Lesnar as the champion.

Brock can beat Couture and he still won't be a top 5 HW. This doesn't prove the champion of the HW divison at all so why have the belt on the line.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Emericanaddict said:


> Matt Hughes would disagree as he claims to of had Lesnar in a rear nacked choke within a few minutes of grappling with him even with the size factor and strength being their.


#1. "Matt Hughes claims"... Matt Hughes loves to toot his own horn, are we really going to believe what he says word for word? 

#2. That was during Lesnar's first day at MFS, when he was just starting. Two years have elapsed since then, and the guy is clearly a work horse. I've only been training 4 months, but I've come a long way since I started, I can only imagine how much a natural athlete like Brock with an insane work ethic would improve over the course of 2 years.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

In Lesnars defense he practically no MMA training when the Hughes incident took placce, remember though Brad Imes said Lesnar wasnt strong to. :confused02:


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

Now I'm Probably The Biggest Randy Couture Fan Out There, But This Is Not Fair, Why Lesnar (i'm A Big Lesnar Fan Too), Why Not Minotauro???? I Mean He Is The Interim Title-holder, The Logical Fight Would Be Couture Vs. Nogueira For The Undisputed Title, I Mean It Has Happened A Million Times Before... Is The Ufc Setting Up Couture For Failure??? I Mean If Anyone Saw What Lesnar Did To Herring; Couture Has Fought A Who's Who In Mma, But Anyone With The Power And Wrestling Abilities As Lesnar, Only Time Will Tell, Only One Thing This Will Be One Hell Of A Fight... I See Couture Winning By Unanimous Decision.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

NCC said:


> So is he still Champ or did he forfit the title? and this is terrible news i think its a bad match up.
> 
> If Randy looses that makes the Fedor fight never happening..
> If Brock looses that just makes him 1-2 and not a good thing to do..


I agree, but I personally think if Brock wins, Dana will push for a Fedor/Brock fight. I think Brock has becomes Dana's wrecking crew in the HW world... why else would he give him Randy, a terrible fight for the hall of famer.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I personally don't care who fights who as long as the fight is entertaining. I gave up on complaining about who deserves a title shot a long time ago.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> The guy has won 2 MMA fights.
> 
> Werdum is the clear #1 contender he beat 2 guys who are better then the guy Lesnar beat.
> 
> ...


I didn't say anything about best verses best, meaning Brock vs. Couture. I clearly said that people shouldn't get uptight when there's only 1 fighter in the UFC right now (top contender) with a 2 fight win streak and that's Werdum. I agree Werdum is the #1 contender, but aside from him everyone is undeserving, including Velasquez. He's 4-0 man with his biggest win being over Jake O'Brien, that does not constitute as earning a title shot". But again, I'm NOT arguing that Lesnar is deserving, I'm clearly stating that no one else is except for Werdum.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree Cain isn't deserving. But if we were ranking the HW's Cain is ahead of Brock no doubt in my mind. 

And honestly Werdum is getting a real raw deal out of this. I mean he won't be able to get a title shot utnil about this time next year.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Just because it's a business doesn't mean it shouldn't try to maintain a credible image. Giving Lesnar a title shot is an insult to Werdum and Nogueira. How can you give Lesnar a title shot before the INTERIM champion? That's not how it works, pal.



This is worse then James Thompson getting a main event spot along with Kimbo even though he got KO'ed by Brett Rogers. While he is in the main event Rogers gets put on the prelims.:sign04:

Nog should be the No.1 contender! At the very least Werdum. Just because Brock Lesner made a name for himself in the WWE doesn't mean he should supercede the interim champion and 2 other people that are lightyears ahead of him.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

I guess maybe the best way to have gone about this would have been to strip randy of the belt and make it a #1 contender match. I gather alot of you would be less angry if that was the case. Some pretty good fights on the horizon. Lesnar/Couture is a great matchup if not fair, Nog/Mir is gonna be crazy wizadry on the ground that i can't even begin to understand, Lesnar/Nog is gonna be Bob Sapp fight all over again, and finally we get the rematch Ive really been looking forward to Nog/Werdum 2 which will be crazy good.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I agree Cain isn't deserving. But if we were ranking the HW's Cain is ahead of Brock no doubt in my mind.
> 
> And honestly Werdum is getting a real raw deal out of this. I mean he won't be able to get a title shot utnil about this time next year.


Maybe he is but when it comes down to it, is it worth getting upset about? You have a fighter with a 4-0 record against 3 cans and one solid opponent, and another fighter with a 2-1 record against one can and two solid opponents? So, compare the two and you look at who draws more, it's Lesnar.

Actually Nog is really getting the raw deal out of this. If I'm Nog I'm taking this as disrespect from the UFC's and Randys stand point. Werdum is getting the shaft too but Nog is the interim champion, defending a title that means absolutely nothing.


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

If It Was My Call I'd Make It Happen This Way:

Ufc 91

Couture Vs. Nogueira For The Undisputed Ufc Heavyweight Title
Mir Vs. Lesnar 2 For The #1 Contendership For The Undisputed Ufc Heavyweight Title


Makes More Sense, Right????


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

Im not going to get caught up in all this not deserving the fight crap.. Im just happy that its going to be an exciting matchup.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ean6789 said:


> I guess maybe the best way to have gone about this would have been to strip randy of the belt and make it a #1 contender match. I gather alot of you would be less angry if that was the case. Some pretty good fights on the horizon. Lesnar/Couture is a great matchup if not fair, Nog/Mir is gonna be crazy wizadry on the ground that i can't even begin to understand, Lesnar/Nog is gonna be Bob Sapp fight all over again, and finally we get the rematch Ive really been looking forward to Nog/Werdum 2 which will be crazy good.


 Come on, you dont have to like Lesnar a but comparing Lesnar to Sapp is ridiculous, Lesnar is talented and shown soome skill while Sapp well he was big and strong....


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

ean6789 said:


> *I guess maybe the best way to have gone about this would have been to strip randy of the belt and make it a #1 contender match*. I gather alot of you would be less angry if that was the case. Some pretty good fights on the horizon. Lesnar/Couture is a great matchup if not fair, Nog/Mir is gonna be crazy wizadry on the ground that i can't even begin to understand, Lesnar/Nog is gonna be Bob Sapp fight all over again, and finally we get the rematch Ive really been looking forward to Nog/Werdum 2 which will be crazy good.


That's exactly what should have been done. The minute he decided to quit and put the HW division in limbo was the minute the UFC should have stripped his ass and made Nog the real champion. But they decided to let him keep so it would have been easir to sue his ass.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

S_515_S said:


> If It Was My Call I'd Make It Happen This Way:
> 
> Ufc 91
> 
> ...


No seeing as an entire season of TUF has been filmed hyping Nog/Mir


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

S_515_S said:


> If It Was My Call I'd Make It Happen This Way:
> 
> Ufc 91
> 
> ...


 It doesn't make more cents, though, since (we got all 3 of them in there :thumbsup you won't be able to guarantee a single 'superfight', which Couture Vs. Lesnar should be, revenue wise.

Besides, wheels are in motion on TUF900.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> #1. "Matt Hughes claims"... Matt Hughes loves to toot his own horn, are we really going to believe what he says word for word?
> 
> #2. That was during Lesnar's first day at MFS, when he was just starting. Two years have elapsed since then, and the guy is clearly a work horse. I've only been training 4 months, but I've come a long way since I started, I can only imagine how much a natural athlete like Brock with an insane work ethic would improve over the course of 2 years.



Sorry let me rephrase that because Pat Militiche vouches for Matt saying that he had to yell at Lesnar for dropping backwards with Matt hanging onto his neck the whole time.

Secondly the guy has more than likely evolved his MMA game but his wrestling is still very textbook collegiate/ highschool maneuvers thrown together with his power, coupled with the fact that he really showed no signs of trying to avoid subs and only to power out of them doesnt make me that confident in his wrestling transitioning into MMA against another fantastic wreslting. He wont get away with the same he things he did in his Herring fight. 

Randy has some of the best and most well adapted wrestling style in the whole of MMA, he has more experience with high calibur wrestlers and undeniably better striking than Lesnar. Ontop of all this Randy has brains and while Lesnar will play the young punk role rush in get excited and make mistakes. Randy the veteran tried and true will capitalize just as Mir did. He wont get caught in a whirlwind like Mir, he is simply to smart for it and will forumlate a good gameplan.

Herring was able to survive the whole fight and so will Randy only Randy is more suited to win with his grappling and skill. I mean come on if it had been Randy under Lesnar for 15 minutes instead of Herring with the holes that Lesnar was leaving he would have lost another limb.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Come on, you dont have to like Lesnar a but comparing Lesnar to Sapp is ridiculous, Lesnar is talented and shown soome skill while Sapp well he was big and strong....


Comparing them as fighters is unfair but this is a match up that Lesnar got because of his name and his size the same reason why Sapp got big fights in Japan the comparision is fair.


----------



## jeepersd (Feb 2, 2007)

Man I was so pumped about UFC being in Portland and plunking down the cash to go see it live,nevermind that.Thought 91 was in Portland,why Vegas they do events there all the time!Ohh well will save my money and watch it for free now!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Coming in waaay late to this so Lesnar and Randy are fighting for Randy's old belt- Mir/Nog are fighting for Nog's "interim" belt then a unification fight? God I really really hope Randy beats Lesnar.​ 
Sucks too for my boy Werdum he most definitely deserves to be in the mix. I understand the hype(huge PPV buys too) that Lesnar/Couture will generate though.​


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Maybe he is but when it comes down to it, is it worth getting upset about? You have a fighter with a 4-0 record against 3 cans and one solid opponent, and another fighter with a 2-1 record against one can and two solid opponents? So, compare the two and you look at who draws more, it's Lesnar.
> 
> Actually Nog is really getting the raw deal out of this. If I'm Nog I'm taking this as disrespect from the UFC's and Randys stand point. Werdum is getting the shaft too but Nog is the interim champion, defending a title that means absolutely nothing.


Nog is getting the shaft because of TUF he is on the show and there is nothing that can be done now. In fact I'm sure if Dana could he would switch Nog vs Mir on TUF with Lesnar vs Couture.

Nog is gonna get his shot because of this Werdum might not.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> This is worse then James Thompson getting a main event spot along with Kimbo even though he got KO'ed by Brett Rogers. While he is in the main event Rogers gets put on the prelims.:sign04:
> 
> Nog should be the No.1 contender! At the very least Werdum. Just because Brock Lesner made a name for himself in the WWE doesn't mean he should supercede the interim champion and 2 other people that are lightyears ahead of him.


Agreed, 100%.



Emericanaddict said:


> Sorry let me rephrase that because Pat Militiche vouches for Matt saying that he had to yell at Lesnar for dropping backwards with Matt hanging onto his neck the whole time.
> 
> Secondly the guy has more than likely evolved his MMA game but his wrestling is still very textbook collegiate/ highschool maneuvers thrown together with his power, coupled with the fact that he really showed no signs of trying to avoid subs and only to power out of them doesnt make me that confident in his wrestling transitioning into MMA against another fantastic wreslting. He wont get away with the same he things he did in his Herring fight.
> 
> ...


Randy Couture's submission game isn't as good as Heath Herring's, and Randy has never subbed anyone off his back so let us not say things that don't entirely ring true.

Randy doesn't have the submission game of Fedor, Barnett or Nogueira. I'd wager that only elite grapplers such as those mentioned (alongside Mir, Werdum, and Gonzaga) will be able to submit Brock.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Comparing them as fighters is unfair but this is a match up that Lesnar got because of his name and his size the same reason why Sapp got big fights in Japan the comparision is fair.


 Seeing as the poster had said Lesnar/Sapp would be a repeat of Sapp/Nog I'd say they were comparing them as fighters.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

O i didn't read it.

But honestly Lesnar vs Nog would probably look like Sapp vs Nog.

I mean Sapp put up a good fight against Nog in fact I think Lesnar would put up a lesser fight then Sapp.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I mean Sapp put up a good fight against Nog in fact I think Lesnar would put up a lesser fight then Sapp.


Oh come on...


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

you guys are goin NUTS

let's just appreciate the fact that randy is back, no matter who he fights
we get to see randy fight
the heavyweight title doesn't mean shit anymore and has not for a long time

we can speculate about brock lesnar all we want, the fact is the guy is a monster, he may just monster his way through randy and nog and whoever the hell else
he probably has more power than fedor and honestly would put up a good fight against the guy win or lose

anyway, more good fights in the hw division is a good thing, the belt hasnt meant shit in years and probably won't for another 2 years.

edit: if brock was never in the WWE we would be on this guys nuts like rabid squirrels


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Sapp was beating on Nog for a long time.

14 minutes Sapp vs Nog went.

I think Lesnar wouldn't last a round.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

I've never been pissed off about a matchup before. Let Randy fight Lesnar, I don't care, but for the belt? FOR THE FU*KING BELT??? How Nog is not being given the first "shot" is beyond me. Yes, he's doing TUF, so make the Lesnar fight a non-title fight! I think Lesnar can beat Randy and that's what really makes me mad. All 3 "contenders" would/have beaten Lesnar. Werdum, Nog and Mir. 
This isn't fair at all especially to the top 3. :thumbsdown:


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

Let me explain my opinion on this.

First of all, this is MMA and UFC. The UFC has had BS title shots since the beginning, Pride has his share of BS with the titles, like the champ having non-title matches and defending it only once per year.

The UFC has a history of putting anyone in a title shot without the need of "deserving" or earning his way to the title shot.

Randy is one of those fighters priviledged of getting title shots for no good reason, shall we start?

-LHW Interim title vs Chuck Liddell at UFC 43: He lost back to back to Josh Barnett and Ricco Rodriguez, and the gets to fight Lidell, who was on a 10 fight winning streak (8 in the UFC) including top contenders like Murilo Bustamante, Babalu, Vitor Belfort or Kevin Randleman.

-HW Title vs TIm Sylvia at UFC 68: He just lost for the 2nd time vs Lidell, and his last 2 matches at HW had been losses too, but he gets the title shot anyway.

-Now, the title defenses of Tito, some of them after underserving opponents, like Elvis Sinosic, and, specially, the fight vs Ken Shamrock, avoiding the tite shot that Chuck had earned several fights before.

-The two first HW defenses of Andrei Arlovski, first, vs Justin Eilers that had just lost to Paul Buentello, and then, vs Buentello himself.

-BJ Penn, he only earned his title shots at LW, but the fight vs Hughes at UFC 46, with no fights at WW, was undeserving too. Not no mention that the next 2 fights were for the number 1 contender spot vs GSP and he lost, and yet he got the title shot again vs Hughes, and now he could have another one despite being 1-2 in the division.

-The MW title was vacant for 3 years (technically, 2 and a half, but 37 months passed between title fights).


-The LW title was vacant for 5 years (Pulver was the first champion back in 2001, then it was vacant, then a draw in 2003 between BJ and Uno, and then Sherk won it in 2006).

There are more examples, but I think these should be enought to prove that te UFC has always had a poor title handling.

This fight is like the Tito-Ken Shamrock fight, built for hype to sell the PPV and maybe reach a record figure.

Now, who should fight Randy for the title?. Nogueira, obviously, and the winner should face Werdum, as those are the top 3 HW in the UFC without any doubt, and Werdum is on a winning streak.

However, I don't think Randy had wanted to come back to fight Nogueira, the fight vs Lesnar is more appealing because he will get a huge chunk from the PPV, earning him a lot of money, and Lesnar is easier to beat than Nogueira, even if the style of Lesnar is worse for Couture.

All in all, I think the UFC handles the title much like the WWE, givin title shots to those that are a bigger draw, not based on those who are deserving, skilled and work his way up.


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

^ what that guy said.


----------



## VoiceOfThunder (Apr 23, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> I personally don't care who fights who as long as the fight is entertaining.


Ah, Yes! This is one thread I am finally agreed with. :thumb02:


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

brocks gonna beat him like a red headed step child


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

i love you guys


----------



## VoiceOfThunder (Apr 23, 2007)

Since HW division is in a mess right now, let's wait until it unified then we will see who really deserves the real title shot.


----------



## Gallows (Oct 16, 2006)

The first thing I thought of when finding out this news:


Randy: Hey Fedor buddy, I've got to beat Brock "the behemoth" Lesnar before you and I get to battle it out.

Fedor: says something to his translator.

Fedor's translator: He says... Okay, so what's the problem?

Randy: Well he's a pretty big guy and he could be quite the challenge. Do you have any constructive advice?

Fedor: speaks for a moment.

Fedor's translator: He says, that if it were him, he'd punch Brock several times in the head, pull him to the ground and armbar him.

Randy: And if he were me?

Fedor takes a moment to consider the question, and then says something to his translator.

Translator: Randy.. he's asking if the UFC will allow you to carry weapons into the octagon.



/yes I have an odd imagination.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm going to be honest here. I've only read a few pages and I need to remind people that Nog got a title shot after only winning once in the octagon in a 29-28 decision over Heath. Lesnar atleast got a 30-26 decision. 

I still think Lesnar is overrated but people have to remember, the only fights that count are Octagon fights, Nog has only had one against the same opponent as Lesnar and did a worse job then Lesnar did.

On that note, this wouldn't have to be a problem if TUF would stop taking champs and start using contenders.


----------



## hebaj (Jun 25, 2008)

Nog-Mir is concrete for December, so it would be unreasonable to expect the UFC to ask Randy to wait until at least April to face the winner, especially given his age and period of inactivity.

Very smart move by the UFC to schedule a Randy-Brock match up. It livens up a stale HW division and creates an excitement beyond any UFC HW duels of the past, and will pull in a tonne of publicity and money. You also have to figure in to the equation, this might be the only situation this fight cold have taken place, and regardless of whether Brock deserves it or not, I want to see it.

Let's just hope that the UFC are able to bring in Fedor to fight the winner of this mini-tourney.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

GKY said:


> I'm going to be honest here. I've only read a few pages and I need to remind people that Nog got a title shot after only winning once in the octagon in a 29-28 decision over Heath. Lesnar atleast got a 30-26 decision.
> 
> I still think Lesnar is overrated but people have to remember, the only fights that count are Octagon fights, Nog has only had one against the same opponent as Lesnar and did a worse job then Lesnar did.
> 
> On that note, this wouldn't have to be a problem if TUF would stop taking champs and start using contenders.


Huge difference. Noguiera's MMA record is 31-4-1. Lesner's is a mere 2-3. As for the only fights counting are octagon fights, it was during Pride's demise when Noguiera joined. And well, you knew the comparisons between these two companies at the time. He dominated Herring in that fight also with an exception to a leg kick.

I agree that TUF is prolonging the champion's title defenses.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

How will everyone react if it is Mir and Lesnar that wins the fights and then fights for the title? I have Couture and Nog but that could possibly happen.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

This is the greatest fight in history if you are a noob or a wwe fan

im still pretyy ecited though

ps. It was all about the money


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

This is just a theory, but I think people are misunderstanding the purpose of a title fight between Lesnar and Couture. The purpose is this;

A) This would be a 5 round fight, instead of a 3 round fight. While I think Lesnar is extremely well conditioned, the fact is he has NEVER been in a 5 round fight, while Couture has had 4 fights that went into 5 rounds. Couture KNOWS what its like... just how fatigued you and your opponent get, and how tactics change because of it in the later rounds. Seeing as how Couture comes in very well conditioned this is an advantage to Couture. 

B) Again, with this being a 5 round fight, another benefit is *more time creates more opportunities for submissions* Considering Brock still has weak/untested submission defense, and offense, it really only hurts Brocks chances. Couture now gets an extra 2 rounds to try and submit Brock. Couture probably saw how Lesnar fought Heath, and figured a 5 round fight would benefit him and prevent the fight turning into Brock wrestling him for 3 quick rounds to a UD. Again, this is an advantage to Couture. Couture isnt a submission expert, but I'd bet he has WAY more knowledge than Lesnar. 

Personally I think Couture probably WANTED it to be a title fight just for the benefits of a 5 round fight, instead of a 3 round fight. Of course there is the obvious business aspect by the UFC as well, but personally I see this helping Couture... more opportunities, the longer it goes the more experience will play in. 

*note this may have been posted already, but I only read through like 14 pages, so excuse me if someone else already said this*


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Nikkolai said:


> Huge difference. Noguiera's MMA record is 31-4-1. Lesner's is a mere 2-3. As for the only fights counting are octagon fights, it was during Pride's demise when Noguiera joined. And well, you knew the comparisons between these two companies at the time. He dominated Herring in that fight also with an exception to a leg kick.
> 
> I agree that TUF is prolonging the champion's title defenses.


I want to make it clear that I don't like Lesnar but your wrong.

I know Nogs record, and he is in my top 10 favorite fighters..I understand he dominated Heath, as he did many times. But that's like saying if Chuck was to fight Babalu again and win he deserves a title shot. It's ludicrous because he has already done that.

The only way I see it acceptable for Nog to get an immediate shot is if he was the Pride champ. 

Think about this, Vitor Belfort is the current cage rage champion. He also has an astounding record and is the second most talented fighter in the world. However if he came to the UFC again, does he qualify for an instant title shot? Obviously not.

So no, previous records don't count and all that should count is Octagon wins. So now if we are going to say Heath victories = immediate title shots, then Lesnar deserves one more then Nog did because he did worse to Heath in that fight that Nog did in his octagon fight.


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

Wtf Lesnar gets a title shot after 2 fights? and Nog has to wait for a title shot, that is some bulshit right there. I know he coached TUF 8, but wtf Dana..


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

valrond is correct. 

No point causing a huge fuss over it, I'm sure there werent many things the UFC could have done that would have appeased everyone. I mean, if they set up Nog vs Couture, with Werdum fighting the winner, who does Werdum fight in the meantime? what if he loses? Do Mir and Lesnar fight again? What happens if Randy loses? he still would have another 2 fights on his contract. What happens if Brock loses? What happens if he wins? He'll have to fight someone else in the mean time while he waits for Werdum to fight the winner of Nog/Couture.

There are questions that I'm sure Dana and Joe Silva asked before setting up Lesnar Couture.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

So UFC 91 is not taking place in Portland Oregon now? Says SATURDAY, NOV. 15, 2008
LIVE FROM MGM GRAND GARDEN ARENA in Las Vegas


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I didn't read through all these pages so idk if this was posted yet but here's the poster from the UFC that they emailed out.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Where??? I don't see it

Edit: you mean this....


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Taken from bloodyelbow.com



> Some sites have already released lines for the upcoming Randy Couture vs. Brock Lesnar showdown at UFC 91 and at least to open things up Randy is a slight favorite.
> Odds from Bodoglife.com:
> Randy Couture -140
> Brock Lesnar +110
> ...


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> Where??? I don't see it
> 
> Edit: you mean this....


Yeah I meant that poster. They emailed it to me with a breaking news headline about it.


----------



## manifest (Dec 31, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> I personally don't care who fights who as long as the fight is entertaining. I gave up on complaining about who deserves a title shot a long time ago.


I'm starting to feel the same way. If the fights are good I'm happy.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

it's this simple, Dana sat in a room with somebody and decided what fight the most people would watch, this is the answer: They couldn't get fedor, so Lesnar vs. Couture is the next best, nobody else could draw more, stop your moaning about what's fair, this is first and foremost a business decision.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I can't believe Lesnar is going to be fighting for the HW title already. If he gets past Randy the next fight will be awesome being either Nog or a rematch with Mir to unify the title. Wow, this actually IS a big announcement.


----------



## ha_d (Jun 21, 2008)

cplmac said:


> I can't believe Lesnar is going to be fighting for the HW title already. If he gets past Randy the next fight will be awesome being either Nog or a rematch with Mir to unify the title. Wow, this actually IS a big announcement.


I liked the scenario but Brock is not that BIG in the MMA world plus I don't think that he's staying for a long time if he still act like a "Heel" fighter, talking crap and all!


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

I think he was just upset that the reporters were looking past him.

I'm torn in this fight. I look forward to seeing how Brock improves, as he has the potential to be a very exciting fighter. But just like I felt when it was announced that he was fighting Mir, I don't think he's ready to be fighting at this level. I guess we'll find out soon enough


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i am sure nog will beat mir , if brock beats randy i see nog subbing him


----------

